#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  How to prepare for Gate 2014

## vivek1802

tell me how to prepare for gate 2014





  Similar Threads: how to Prepare for gate & GATE exam preparation Study Material How to Prepare for IES, PSU GAte Mechanical how to prepare for gate mechanical Prepare for gate 2014 GATE- How to Prepare

----------


## Aakashthefero

hey listen ....first of all get an idea about the paper format ....it's marks distribution ..
then go for understanding the basic concept of ur subject's coz it's the most imp thing and many people r not doing this ,students only try to learn the formulas but that's not so imp ...just think for a sec that is it possible to remember so many formulas ,ofcourse no but u can clear ur concept by reading good books ...n then try to apply the same on some standard questions..this will really help

----------


## rohit02

i m pursuing btech 3rd year from IT branch. how  should i have to go for preparation of GATE

----------


## kumar0809

it easy counsult your teacher

----------


## Ranigour

GATE is problem oriented exam. do practice for problems. Study from good books and try to solve problems at the chapter end. Use the question bank of RK Kanodia. These question bank are very useful for gate.

----------


## ammusonu

For gate 2014 u hv enuf time... so do strong ur basics.. study deeply from standard buks n solve problms as much u can.. u'll easily crack gate...

----------


## Charvishah

join made easy or gate forum.. both r nice coachings.

----------


## ihemant91

please help me regarding coaching
it branch
in ghaziabad
which coaching shud i join??
madeeasy vs gateforum
and why???

----------


## arunebi

sir,can i join gatefourum couching centre,trichy,i ll pass out this year but i m not studying gate syllabus this year ,so,what is the beeter way to study gate14,whether with working or without woprking,i m not placed in any companies,if i join in gate forum couching centre,can i get the seat in NITs with full of my effort

----------


## gowtamisatya

hi
i can answer one part of your question 
whether to prepare for gate with working or without working..??
i finished my B.E in 2011
i got placed in a MNC,at that time i thought that i can handle both job and gate 
but i failed in that.  :(:  
so my suggestion is if you are really interested in gate then don't go for job.put all your effort in gate 
ALL THE BEST

----------


## lalitdh

do self study with the help of good books. solve problem from rk kanodia books.

----------


## iesacademy

Get Prepared with complete syllabus..
Focus on understanding practicals..
Join a reputed coaching institute such as IES Academy..

----------


## milan1

join madeeassy
It is the best one for gate & ies
madeeassy materials are really good.

----------


## shubham wahane

hey can u pls suggest me that which is the good madeeasy hyderabad or ace academy hyderabad for gate and ies

----------


## hlz.sourabh

made easy is excellent for IES but their level of problems are a bit too complicated for GATE, here speed and accuracy are both needed. I have seen my friends who use made easy material thinking too deeply about acual GATE questions when the solution was much more easier than they had thought out to be.

----------


## vijay261

hey friends i need s k mondal production plzzz send me

----------

